# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Fish Shop or Farm

## CKM

Are there any recommendations where I can get all the items needed for a planted tank? Sorry, I'm just a newbie  :Confused:

----------


## Wackytpt

It really varies. Maybe you can let us know what type of tank you want to setup? And where is your location?

Regards
Nicholas

----------


## CKM

Wow, your reply was fast...  :Shocked:  I intend to start with a 2 feet first before tryin to attempt a bigger tank. Staying around Hougang area, but I drive...

----------


## CKM

Opps, forgot to mention I'm kinda interested in having hair grass and ricca in my tank  :Grin:

----------


## Wackytpt

The plants you want, can always look out in our buy/sell.

LFS that are better in planted area are Nature Aquarium, Eco Culture, Gratiola, just to name a few.

Farms would be Teos.

----------


## geoffrey

CKM, have you work up a list of things yet? I suggest you do that, it makes the shopping alot efficient. We can also help go through the list with you too.

----------


## benny

To be honest, most of the one stop shops in the farms are not that cheap. 

For example, I was looking at a Dyna overhead filter and a very popular farm in Jalan Kayu selling 100 boraras for S$10 only was offering it for S$20. The same filter was selling for S$11 in Clementi.

So...buyers beware, farm does not equal savings.

Cheers,

----------


## K11

Ya some farms only concentrate on livestock, so the equipment they sell will be more expensive.

----------


## lorba

A good one stop shop could be Nature Aquarium where you can buy most stuff at reasonable price, may not be cheapest though. The owner, chan, should be able to give you good advices with his experiences.

Farms usually provide their core products like fish or plants, cheaply. They will not be able to sell equipment cheaply, if any.

----------


## Rupert

You probably save a little bit of money going to a farm, but if you find a LFS that is good, then buy from them as you will often get good advice along with the purchase. Once the LFS gets to know you and your set-up, good advice is often more important.

My local LFS even delivered occasional items that I could not carry.

----------


## Star-flog

> Wow, your reply was fast...  I intend to start with a 2 feet first before tryin to attempt a bigger tank. Staying around Hougang area, but I drive...


 Go Paris Ris..they are at least 5 fish farm along the stretch of Pasir Ris Farmway 2 to Paris Ris Drive 12, and also one farm specialize in all the aquatic plants. From Hougang, just a few minutes drive. May not necessary cheap but at least few more variety to choose from.

----------


## Star-flog

> To be honest, most of the one stop shops in the farms are not that cheap. 
> 
> For example, I was looking at a Dyna overhead filter and a very popular farm in Jalan Kayu selling 100 boraras for S$10 only was offering it for S$20. The same filter was selling for S$11 in Clementi.
> 
> So...buyers beware, farm does not equal savings.
> 
> Cheers,


 Hi Benny, I'm new to this wonderful hobby. you mentioned that a very popular farm in *Java Kayu*, exactly where they're located, I want to take a look this weekend. 

Also someone said they are fish farm in *Seletar*, where are they never seems to find it?

THANKS.

----------


## CKM

> CKM, have you work up a list of things yet? I suggest you do that, it makes the shopping alot efficient. We can also help go through the list with you too.


Ya, I've got a list worked out, but then again, the only thing I'm still unsure is the CO2 thing. Should I DIY or get the cannister?

----------


## lorba

i suggest you invest in a CO2 set. A complete new 3.5L set probably cost you 250 the most, and you can reuse it even when you upgraded to 6ft.

DIY for fun, but will eventually be bothersome, and you dont really get good control over it.

----------


## lyh

C328 would be a gd place to get your equipments.  :Smile:

----------


## adrodema

Also consider the lighting set that you would want to get for the tank - a 2 footer with hairgrass would do well with a 72w..or you could go into MH. 

Let me know if ur willing to look into a 2nd hand one (the former) Am planning on selling of mine soon in favour of an upgrade..  :Grin: 

By the way, seeing that you stay in hougang, you may want to just visit the Serangoon North cluster of shops to see what are the price ranges of items..Just so that you're a bit more familiar with the pricing.

----------


## PohSan

> To be honest, most of the one stop shops in the farms are not that cheap. 
> 
> For example, I was looking at a Dyna overhead filter and a very popular farm in Jalan Kayu selling 100 boraras for S$10 only was offering it for S$20. The same filter was selling for S$11 in Clementi.
> 
> So...buyers beware, farm does not equal savings.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Benny,

BTW, which farm is selling 100 boraras for S$10? I am staying very near to Jalan Kayu (2 to 3 bus stops away). Can you please PM me the name or location of the farm? Thanks.

Regards,
Ong Poh San

----------


## lorba

Poh San, its on the paper almost weekly. Check out Sea View.

----------


## taz_boy

> Hi Benny, I'm new to this wonderful hobby. you mentioned that a very popular farm in *Java Kayu*, exactly where they're located, I want to take a look this weekend. 
> 
> Also someone said they are fish farm in *Seletar*, where are they never seems to find it?
> 
> THANKS.



they are around seletar farmway road 2, there's one called "sea-view" aquarium.
offers a lot of varieties of tetras, so tetras lover can go there, i got the green neon  :Shocked:  tetra over there, which is less available in LFS

----------


## geoffrey

> Ya, I've got a list worked out, but then again, the only thing I'm still unsure is the CO2 thing. Should I DIY or get the cannister?


If you are serious, go cylinder. No second thoughts.

----------


## tawauboy

agree with geoffrey. unless you like to tinker with things.
diy co2 is cheap but require fortnightly work to re-brew the concoction. and it is quite difficult to control the co2 production rate accurately.

----------


## CKM

Thanks for all the advice guys....  :Smile:  Really glad you guys helped. Just got myself gravels, JBL fertilisers, Ehiem ecco 2234, 3L CO2 set and FL lights from Pasir Ris farmway and Pet Mart. Still wondering what to fill up the compartments in the filter. Is it put the blue colour sponge first then the small pellets 1st at the bottom, followed by the same pelltes on the second, then pellets again on the top compartment, then the white sponge and the carbon thinggy?

----------


## CKM

Should I get a fan also? The heat from the lights....OMG... Scared that if I leave it on for too long, I might be abble to brew coffee with it...=x... I haven't get the plants yet by the way...  :Razz:

----------


## geoffrey

Yeah, get a fan. Not because of the lights though but rather to keep the water cooler. Plants prefer cooler water, so do fishes.

As for the placement of filter media, finest before outlet. From coarse to fine. Either throw the carbon media now or use it during cycling. After which remove.

----------


## CKM

Ok... Guess I need to make another trip down later in the afternoon  :Exasperated:  For the CO2, using a reactor is better then a diffusor?

----------


## Livaio

> Ok... Guess I need to make another trip down later in the afternoon  For the CO2, using a reactor is better then a diffusor?


Ya.. It is better..

----------


## Wackytpt

Reactor is definitely better.

----------


## PohSan

> Poh San, its on the paper almost weekly. Check out Sea View.


Hi Lorba,

Thanks, don't really take note of the classified already. 

Regards,
Ong Poh San

----------


## CKM

Is it normal that the water is chalky? Do I need to change the water for a few times? Thanks for the guidence...  :Smile:

----------


## |squee|

It's normal, your tank is going through a phase of cycling and settling down. Make any final adjustments to your tank: plant position, soil leveling, wiping the glass, removing debris, blah blah. Then leave the tank alone for 1 week. Make sure your tank is heavily planted, do not wait for the plants to grow to fill your scape. 

Make your scape with plants first, instead of letting plants make your scape. This will help you alot in cycling the tank and warding off algae.  :Smile:

----------


## CKM

Ok...  :Shocked:  So after one week then i start adding fishes bit by bit right?

----------


## hii

I think u can consider 5L CO2 + solenoid. It can last you long enough to get refill.

I bought last week at NA for SGD 185. If you give up hobby can trade in the CO2 tank for $60 ....  :Grin:  

If you scare you won't keep this hobby for long than get a 2nd 2L tank + manul regulator as starting than upgrade later. It can last you almost 6 months for 2ft tank. ** I have a empty 2L CO2 tank + manual regulator wanna sale for $45, if you keen pls let me know. thks!

----------


## mozesyap

Since we are in the topics about starting a new tank.
I am wondering where to get a good variety of plants.
I notice that most of the LFS that I visit do not really had a very big variety of plants.

Anyone been to good plants farms around?

----------


## geoffrey

Haven't you heard of Teo yet? His farm is in LCK, near Oriental.

----------


## mozesyap

Yes, I have heard of Teo's, but have never been there... LCK is a bit out of the way for me.  :Grin:  

I will try to visit there one of these days. Anyway thanks for the reply. Hope to hear more recommendation...  :Wink:

----------


## Star-flog

> Yes, I have heard of Teo's, but have never been there... LCK is a bit out of the way for me.  
> 
> I will try to visit there one of these days. Anyway thanks for the reply. Hope to hear more recommendation...


 My office is around Tuas area and actually spent one afternoon at LCK looking for Teo fish farm but can not find it. Do you know their exact location and whether is it worth the visit although it's not too far from where I am

----------


## Simon

see if I remember the roads,

drive along LCK, enter from LCK lane 8, Teo is diagonally opposite on the right at the T-junction

----------


## lorba

simon, its lane 8

----------


## Simon

thanks...  :Razz: , havent been there for a few months  :Razz:

----------


## Star-flog

> simon, its lane 8


 I must be 'blind' driver. If recalled correctly, if you turn into LCK Lane 8, it supposes to be on right-hand -side near the T-function? Do they call 'Teo Aquarium' or something else?

----------


## Simon

yes, directly opposite, u should see some wooden fences. The entrance is on the right, Once in, turn right... The sign should say something about Water works..  :Shocked:

----------


## Star-flog

> yes, directly opposite, u should see some wooden fences. The entrance is on the right, Once in, turn right... The sign should say something about Water works..


 Okay, I will make a visit these 2 days and take some digital photos for the benefit of those who may plan a visit someday! Thanks..  :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## tango

hi CKM,

u may want to consider removing the carbon stuff after your tank stabilise; carbon is good in removing impurities - thus resulting in crystal clear water, but also equally effective in removing all the nutrient that u dose - may prolong your plant stabilising period;

hi star-flog,

there is a row of shops along the wooden fence, teo's shop is at the middle, and it does not attract much attention from the outside; right at the end is a big koi shop;

one unique thing to confirm that u have reach teo shop - a strong chicken/duck poo poo smell; very very strong - can smell it even if u are inside your air-con car;

tango

----------


## Wackytpt

If i am not wrong, look out for a COW sign.

----------


## geoffrey

> Yes, I have heard of Teo's, but have never been there... LCK is a bit out of the way for me.  
> 
> I will try to visit there one of these days. Anyway thanks for the reply. Hope to hear more recommendation...


How about the one in Lor Halus. There is another one in Jalan Kayu.....Seletar Farmway...I think. The one in Seletar, you have to pre-order and they will bring in from their farm in Malaysia.

----------


## Star-flog

> How about the one in Lor Halus. There is another one in Jalan Kayu.....Seletar Farmway...I think. The one in Seletar, you have to pre-order and they will bring in from their farm in Malaysia.


 I've been to Lor Halus, they've a lot plants and you can choose right from the planting pool and unfortunately do not carry Java Moss, Taiwan Moss or Xmas moss. Certainly worth the visit. As for the one in Seletar, where is their location?

----------


## PohSan

> Okay, I will make a visit these 2 days and take some digital photos for the benefit of those who may plan a visit someday! Thanks..


I remembered that there was a photo guide that showed how to go Teo in AQ. But I think it is inaccessible now.

Regards,
Ong Poh San

----------


## Star-flog

> I remembered that there was a photo guide that showed how to go Teo in AQ. But I think it is inaccessible now.
> 
> Regards,
> Ong Poh San


 Yes, that right that this forum used to have a section on LFS and special feature reports on some fish farm and Teo is one of them, if not mistaken. By the way, what happen to those feature articles now are gone?  :Opps:

----------


## lorba

hi, thanks for pointing out. These features will be gradually put in place as the upgrading is still ongoing.

----------


## geoffrey

> I've been to Lor Halus, they've a lot plants and you can choose right from the planting pool and unfortunately do not carry Java Moss, Taiwan Moss or Xmas moss. Certainly worth the visit. As for the one in Seletar, where is their location?


The one in Seletar is not like those farms you would imagine. Their main operation is packing. So, you won't see plots of plants for you to pick. Here's their site.

----------


## CKM

> I think u can consider 5L CO2 + solenoid. It can last you long enough to get refill.
> 
> I bought last week at NA for SGD 185. If you give up hobby can trade in the CO2 tank for $60 ....  
> 
> If you scare you won't keep this hobby for long than get a 2nd 2L tank + manul regulator as starting than upgrade later. It can last you almost 6 months for 2ft tank. ** I have a empty 2L CO2 tank + manual regulator wanna sale for $45, if you keen pls let me know. thks!


My interest for his hobby is building up  :Grin:  So defintely I wouldn't be giving it up. Might be getting the CO2 tank form you as well since I have another empty 2ft tank lying aroundafter I let go my arowana. Maybe use that to grow more "chim" plants after gaining more experience...  :Wink:

----------


## CKM

> hi CKM,
> 
> u may want to consider removing the carbon stuff after your tank stabilise; carbon is good in removing impurities - thus resulting in crystal clear water, but also equally effective in removing all the nutrient that u dose - may prolong your plant stabilising period;
> 
> tango


But I thought dosing of nutrients is like say after a month or so?  :Shocked:

----------


## lorba

that is a common school of though where people think its safer. You can dose as per normal even for a new tank, but make sure its heavily planted and add in more nutrients hungry floating plants, with reduced lighting period.

----------


## blueray

> The one in Seletar is not like those farms you would imagine. Their main operation is packing. So, you won't see plots of plants for you to pick. Here's their site.


Is this farm near the seaview? So far that the only farm that I visited as the rest look like they are not open for the public....

----------


## tango

> But I thought dosing of nutrients is like say after a month or so?


mmm, I dose immediately, and since I simply follow the instruction on the liquid fertiliser packaging (Tetra Floride), and it recommend extensive dosage on new tank (almost 4 to 6 times of normal dosage) for the first month or so upon plant introduction; 

I have no fishes for the first 6 month of my tank setup; only malayan and yamato + 1 puffer

tango

----------


## rocketshrimp

Star flog, 
Your digital photo would be most helpful... Teo's aquarium is about the only aquarium I have not yet been to...this afternoon drive up, drive down and up and down.AND up and down...check map, check gps call police......and still cannot find it. Didn't smell any duck poo smell...?? All I can say is....why can't he put up a damn sign!? Guess ticking on my checklist of lfs' been-there places...for Teo will have to wait.  :Mad:

----------


## curahee

Hi i have the name card of Teo n it is stated from the name card, enter by Lane 6C even though it is located at lane 9. As enter by lane 6C is more straight forward... U can give teo Thye Choon a call, 67937132. he is willing to assist u. Once he even willingly to delay the closing time n wait for me as i wanna make some last min purchase.. Really gd service.

----------


## rocketshrimp

Thanks Curahee...boy, his phone bill must be quite high.

----------


## rocketshrimp

Found it...I think the clearest instructions was 
1. junction of lane 8 and lane 6C. 
2. From there, look for a sign that says 50. 
3. Go in and immediately turn right. 

I marked the place immediately...(went toilet)

Interesting place. See lots of "They who shall not be named" plants there. (cos, I don't know)

However, left empty handed...nothing caught my fancy  :Smile: 

Saw the tank designed by Green Chapter....nice.

----------


## ranmasatome

> Found it...I think the clearest instructions was 
> 1. junction of lane 8 and lane 6C. 
> 2. From there, look for a sign that says 50. 
> 3. Go in and immediately turn right. 
> 
> I marked the place immediately...(went toilet)
> 
> Interesting place. See lots of "They who shall not be named" plants there. (cos, I don't know)
> 
> ...


Sometimes you have to know what you are looking for..cos you probably wont know which part of the farm they are growing what.. if you have a list they will be more than glad to get all or as much of the list for you.. They have a lot.. :Smile:

----------


## curahee

Its better if u know the chinese name of the plants u want as u tell them the sceintific name, they might not be able to know what u want.

----------


## wks

Sometimes, knowing the Chinese names also does not help. I know quite a number of plants with Chinese names by reading the Taiwanese aquatic magazines, but some staff will only understand the plant names in dialect, especially Hockkien. Still, I must say that Teo's staff are very helpful and cheerful, its always an enriching experience for me after every visit.  :Smile:

----------


## congshao88

> Go Paris Ris..they are at least 5 fish farm along the stretch of Pasir Ris Farmway 2 to Paris Ris Drive 12, and also one farm specialize in all the aquatic plants. From Hougang, just a few minutes drive. May not necessary cheap but at least few more variety to choose from.


Any clearer direction to the one that specialises more on aquatic plants? been there a couple of times but lazy to browse through all the farms.

----------


## tawauboy

look for the farm with mermaid (on concrete wall) next to main gate.

----------

